# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Oppinions on timber choice

## Micky013

Hi guys 
I'm about to start buying timber to build my carport/verandah. It wraps around from drive way to back of house, will be fixed to house walls and come down like skillion roof. Approx 15 x 5 at back and 3.3 x 18 down the drive 
I was pricing up timber based on size of job and got a rude shock with blue losp. So I was thinking to use structural mgp10 - the smooth type not micro reeded And figured as it will be painted and completely undercover it would be fine. I will still use losp posts as I need the larger size but would save considerably with standard pine. It will be cover with iron so won't get wet. Worst case is I could do the fascia beams out of losp if I really had to.  
Can I get som thought on using structural? It's a big job and I can't afford to do it twice based on poor material choice.  
Thanks guys

----------


## METRIX

I would not use anything less than T2 for ANYTHING, if its a carport T3, if you want smooth you will pay a lot more for this.
They used to make T3 smooth at 240x45 @6m, suppliers said the manufacturers stopped making it as the demand was low, so now RH is all they stock.

----------


## Micky013

Cool. Thanks metrix - sucks that you can't get the smooth so easily.

----------


## METRIX

Can get it but it's all FJ primed, used to be able to get Solid Non primed, this was the best

----------


## Micky013

Just had a quick google. Is t3 like Cca structural?

----------


## METRIX

T3 is outdoor above ground use, sometimes called H3, it's what deck sub frames are made from. haven't seen it in anything other than MGP10 or better.
Pink / blue / yellow primed is usually H3 treated as well.  Hyne Timber T3 Green - Hyne Timber

----------


## Micky013

Thanks metrix!

----------

